# Phrag dalessadroi



## Roy (Mar 15, 2011)

The question is, does Phrag dalessandroi require similar or different culture to Phrag besseae ??
I have recently obtained an outcross seedling cross "Alice **?" x "Fox Valley". Its about 100mm ( 4 inch) leaf span.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 15, 2011)

Roy!
The latest information I got on dalessandroi is that it likes it dryer than besseae. If you grow it wet like besseae, it will rot. Mine is in a two inch pot and is left to dry two or three days after watering.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 15, 2011)

Roy said:


> The question is, does Phrag dalessandroi require similar or different culture to Phrag besseae ??
> I have recently obtained an outcross seedling cross "Alice **?" x "Fox Valley". Its about 100mm ( 4 inch) leaf span.



I found this info useful: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=268195&postcount=23


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking at the entire thread referenced above, Tom Kalina treats both similarly without rot issues.

But there may be a lot of other husbandry factors that are different in his general orchid culture than watering rates like temp range, water quality, nutrition, humidity levels, light levels, potting mixes, and air flow levels.

These are all relative rather than absolute measures, so it's hard to say where you are at now, and where you need to end up in comparison to how you presently grow your besseae.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 15, 2011)

We do treat Phrag. besseae and d'allesandroi the same in terms of watering frequency with no rot problems. In fact, if we see seedlings of d'alessandroi struggling, we put the pots in a shallow pan of rainwater to recover. Attached is a photo I took in 2005 when we visited the habitat of d'alessandroi. Clearly, the habitat is wet......


----------



## Shiva (Mar 15, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I found this info useful: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=268195&postcount=23



Thanks Mathias. I remembered reading it but couldn't remember exactly where.


----------



## Roy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. This clearly explains why the only plant of besseae I had died.
I have the d'alessandroi plant in perlite with just a touch of bark in an 80mm pot. The perlite stays moist without being wet. It usually gets a spray each time I water as its placed with my Phallies, growing in the same mix. So far it looks good.
The plant is shown, bottom left of pic. The other plants are Phallies taken out of flask 20th Nov' 2010 in 50mm pots.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2011)

How often do you water? Besseae types like it wet.


----------



## Evergreen (Mar 16, 2011)

Interesting discussion! I have Phrag. dalessandroi and Phrag. besseae from Ecuagenera. They grow in the same potting mix, same conditions (cool/int temps), and besseae grows like a weed(didn't bloom for me yet), dalessandroi is very slow  I keep them wet all the time, maybe I will try to let it dry out a little between waterings.


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2011)

Evergreen said:


> Interesting discussion! I have Phrag. dalessandroi and Phrag. besseae from Ecuagenera. They grow in the same potting mix, same conditions (cool/int temps), and besseae grows like a weed(didn't bloom for me yet), dalessandroi is very slow  I keep them wet all the time, maybe I will try to let it dry out a little between waterings.



You might consider light levels or nutrition before overall watering levels.

Is the "dryer" habitat of dalessandroi also more exposed to higher light levels?

Is the soil/water chemistry of the two habitats different in pH and relative abundance of Ca and Mg?


----------



## Roy (Mar 16, 2011)

NYEric said:


> How often do you water? Besseae types like it wet.



Eric, the watering of the besseae I had was the problem. The mix used to dry out too quickly. Now using the Perlite & having a lot more vandas etc, everything gets a misting or watering at least once a day. The perlite never gets dry but never stays wet ( as in soggy ) If the method I'm using now works, I can try some more besseae.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck, if available I'd put some diatomite in the mix as it retains mosture.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 17, 2011)

it appears that my dalessandroi likes to be grown cooler. But then some besseae like to be grown cooler too


----------



## Bolero (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Roy, so far I treat them the same.


----------



## Roy (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks again for the info. I found a better pic of the plant. Its in an 80mm pot. I'll update as the plant continues.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Roy,

Doesn't look like your d'alessandoi is suffering too much! Culture is a dynamic thing - all factors interact and influence growth - light, humidity, air movement, watering schedule, water quality, etc. etc. In our greenhouse, d'alessandroi grows well wet, in your's it may not because of factors not present in ours. There is an old saying - "What works for you, works for you". If you're satisfied with your rate of plant growth, the last thing you want to do is change everything to match someone elses latest cultural recommendations. After seeing your photo, I think you're on the right track.


----------



## Roy (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Tom, it hasn't been here all that long but it certainly hasn't gone backwards. Is this one of your crosses ???? Alan's Gift x Fox Valley.


----------



## Marc (Mar 18, 2011)

Roy said:


> Thanks again for the info. I found a better pic of the plant. Its in an 80mm pot. I'll update as the plant continues.
> 
> ... pic ....



Is that perlite in your substrate? I wished I could get perlite here in that size.


----------



## Roy (Mar 18, 2011)

Marc said:


> Is that perlite in your substrate? I wished I could get perlite here in that size.



Yes, thats perlite. I'm actually looking for much bigger sizes also. Works fantastic with other plants.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2011)

Marc said:


> I wished I could get perlite here in that size.


Really?! How much is it worth to you!? :evil:


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Roy,

Yes, Phrag. d'alessandroi (`Alan's Gift' x `Fox Valley' CHM/AOS) is our sib. Did you get it from Sam?

Thanks,


----------



## Roy (Mar 18, 2011)

I bought it from a grower who bought some flasks from Sam. He has a few more deflasks I'm in line for, one of your P. fairrieanum as for example.


----------

